# ممكن طريقة لحام الانتيمونيا



## ابو الكباتن (3 يناير 2011)

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوانى ممكن المساعده

حيت انى اعمل فى مجال صيانة الكمبيوتر

واحتاج احيانا للحام اجزاء معينة ولكن تواجهنى مشكلة انها من مادة الانتيمونيا

فهل هناك طريقه للحامها سواء بماده معينه او طريقة معينه

جزاكم الله خيراً*​​


----------

